# Single Dose Tube



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can procure a single dose tube for a MK2 m mignon please. I have one coming (from a member here) and I would lime to get one for mine.

Thanks in advance fit any info


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/5mm-90mm-DIA-100mm-SAMPLE-length-Clear-Acrylic-TUBE-Plastic-MULTI-LISTING/290947933646?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&_trksid=p5197.c100068.m2280&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211125758%26meid%3D95d8ae89474e47bb969ba04e25e1fe8a%26pid%3D100068%26clkid%3D1444224038722624945&_qi=RTM2108002


----------

